# August Tobacco of the Month - Ennerdale



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here it is folks! The much anticipated August Tobacco of the Month! Toss it in your pipe and tell us what you think...or don't think...

GH Ennerdale - Our best selling flake by a wide margin. Predominately virginia leaf from Brazil, Zimbabwe and Malawi (86%) but with the addition of sun cured Malawi (10%) to add sweetness, strength and to cool the smoke and Malawi Burley (4%) to "carry the flavour" in addition to its cooling and strength qualities. (Burley is very good at absorbing casings and flavours) A background flavour of Almond is enhanced with the addition of fruit flavours, vanilla, and the special 'English type' flavours which give this tobacco its distinctive, yet typical 'English' Aroma associated with the UK best selling brands such as Condor, St Bruno and mellow virginia.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Ennerdale is a love-it or hate-it tobacco blend from Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Here on the forum it is typically treated with a kind of joking respect, and mention of it is often accompanied by this emoticon: ainkiller:

It has become a rite of passage for the more adventurous pipe smokers, as it is strongly redolent of the notorious "Lakeland Essence" which in these times is associated with the aroma of floral soaps or suntan lotion. I imagine it to be a relic of a past time when urban smokers wished to sweeten their pipe tobacco with a perfumed room note, as well as to mask the foul city odors in those Dickensian times before good sanitation and hygiene had become widely adopted.

The added topping to this blend is strong enough to overwhelm the scent and flavors of the component tobaccos, and is in such quantity that the smoker risks ghosting his pipe sufficiently to make all subsequent smoking experiences into a stroll down the soap aisle of the supermarket.

That said, it's a blend that can grow on you. There are a lot of facets to the aroma, and it seems that there may be as many as a dozen different essential oils and extracts that go into the topping, from the high notes of fruit and flowers to the mid-range vanilla and the low musky tonquin. Together they are a symphony that plays out in different strengths in the course of its reduction to ash and dottle, and the lingering finish in the mouth is pleasing. I am reminded of the way some Indian tobacco products, particularly the smokeless tobaccos, are mixed with exotic incenses and flavors and marketed as breath fresheners.

Mark Twain, in his travel memoirs _Innocents Abroad_, complained that when he was in France, the nation that supplied America with many wonderful perfumed soaps, he couldn't find any of this soap, and none was available in the hotels. The staff there even seemed shocked that he and his fellow travelers wanted to bother cleaning themselves. It's conceivable that in such a circumstance Twain would probably have loved some Ennerdale in his pipe when wandering the towns of that nation.

In appearance, Ennerdale comes clumped in flake form which can be rubbed out or stuffed right into the pipe. A bit damp when fresh in the tin, it is helped by having a bit of drying time. I rubbed some out and packed it somewhat loosely into the pipe. It burned nicely and smoked cool all the way down without any relights. Unlike many aromatics where the room note is more detectable to others than to the smoker, this one imparted unmistakable clouds of perfume, which came through in the flavor as well. The tobacco taste was barely detectable, but had decent nicotine strength. The overall impression on the tongue was sweetness, which may have been from the pressed Virginias, but the tonquin was so well married to it, that the flavors were hard to separate.

Whether you're a strict English smoker or a lover of aromatics, you should try Ennerdale just so you can say you've "been there, done that" and add that notch to your pipe adventurer belt. It's apparently very popular in England, which implies it's an everyday smoke for some people, but to the American palate it's more suited as an occasional treat and change of pace.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I just don't have a pipe I hate enough to put that in it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I just don't have a pipe I hate enough to put that in it.


:sl I floralize in your general direction. Or I will later, when I can go outside to have a bowl.

While others say soap or perfume, I personally think it resembles the smell of RAID insecticide. I'm not sure I would smoke it inside, even if I were allowed to, but it's my absolute favorite tobacco for strolling about the neighborhood. Keeps the dogs away. When they get a whiff of Mr. Szabo and Lady Ennerdale, they stop barking and slink whining into the shrubbery with their tails between their legs.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

If anyone is interested in trying the TOTM, but doesn't want to throw down for a whole tin, there is still one sample available in my review contest. This spot won't last long!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/336930-ennerdale-flake-review-contest.html


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay all you guys that got the free sample from Tim. Listen up. Time to get your reviews in!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

freestoke said:


> Okay all you guys that got the free sample from Tim. Listen up. Time to get your reviews in!


And please confirm you actually got them! I am getting worried they were intercepted by the CDC or DHS!


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got mine..... will smoke tonight or tomorrow and post review soon thereafter. The smell of the envelope is...uh....interesting.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

My sample has arrived in Michigan and I will be picking it up on Monday. Assuming that I survive the ordeal, I will post a review up by the end of the week.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty excited for this. Hopefully @gtechva received his specimen.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I received my sample Thursday. The last four or so days have been...well I haven't been home long enough to get a full nights sleep much less load a bowl. From the way people talk sleep deprivation might be the time to try it.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

So I get my sample (Thanks Tim) and there is an unusual smell coming from the envelope... This must be it. Upon opening the envelope
the smell was, well.... the first thought I had was this stuff smells like the 60s. And not in the green leafy way, in the I gotta burn some incense to cover this smell up kinda way. 
Kinda of flowery, kind of fruity, slightly gross - something weird in there. ainkiller:

I'm afraid, but I pull some out to dry about a half hour then load my Big Ben Ranger (tiny little bowl) that I have so far dedicated to GH Dark Plug. If I'm going to ghost
a pipe, It may as well be a lakeland pipe that Ill barely notice (crossing fingers). This stuff rubbed out wonderfully.


Upon lighting, the flowers hit me in the face, but quickly subside. I normally smoke across the table with my wife. She is smoking Full Virginia Flake
and every time I have to relight, she says, "that stuff is disgusting!" LOL. 

Flavors: I get a bit of artificial almond, on the verge of cherry, but not cherry - if you know what I mean, maybe my taste buds are just screwed up. Some kind of flower that I haven't figured out yet, and maybe fig???. A touch of burley, and a sweet Virginia are DEFINITELY there.

Room note: I don't mind it, but I'm smoking it - The wife hated it, the cats hid from it... Hey I'm not being bothered by mosquitoes +1 !

Potency: Medium to full :boxing:

Now, this sample was quite generous, and I am smoking in a small bowl. I have sucked it up and am smoking till its gone, (one bowl a night) and am on my third bowl and am not going to dry it at all to 
get the full flavor profile... Last night was pretty funny, the cutting board that we prep our tobacco apparently had a bit of the Ennerdale flake left on the board and it snuck its way into my wife's pipe. :mrgreen:
She said she tasted that and about threw up. Thats not so bad, she didnt ACTUALLY throw up 

Every bowl I have smoked has burned dry and all the way to the bottom with little dottle. I required relights but that's normal for me. 

Coming into this I had no idea what to expect. There is a weird after flavor that I can't identify and is the only thing holding me back on a purchase. I am much closer to tracking down cannon plug now, as I am no longer
afraid of any Lakeland tobacco.

So in summary: Good tobacco, weird tin note - almost nauseating :suspicious:. Probably not wife friendly. Not a daily smoke, but one for when you are in that mood for something different. Definitely an acquired taste but worth giving a shot in a cob just to see. Another quality offering from our friends at GH. :clap2:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Excellent review! I also had some left on a plate that found it's way into my daily pouch. It was probably only a coupe crumbs, but that is all I tasted. I would say if anybody truly loves this tobacco, but is a cheap codger, one tin of Ennerdale diluted in a 50 gallon drum of some cheap neutral tobacco would probably be no less potent. I also agree with the quality of the leaf. I just can't get any flavor beyond the topping. It's suffocating.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Bravo, Frankenstein! (Or perhaps, as in the theater when they say "Break a leg", it should be "Your review stinks!" :mrgreen


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

love it! been looking forward to these reviews like no other. It's just macabre, yup that's the word. you go guys!


----------

